

Free services every tech entrepreneur needs to know - tblancpain
http://fullstart.com/knowledge/11-free-services-every-tech-entrepreneur-needs-know/

======
mkuhn
For monitoring the article mentions Pingdom. I have found New Relic's server
monitoring [1] to be quite nice as well.

The nice thing is how it integrates with other New Relic monitoring for your
app and that it actually is free.

[1] [http://newrelic.com/server-monitoring](http://newrelic.com/server-
monitoring)

------
iterable
Great article. Super important everyone knows these services. Steve Blank also
has a TON of great free resources on his blog: [http://steveblank.com/tools-
and-blogs-for-entrepreneurs/](http://steveblank.com/tools-and-blogs-for-
entrepreneurs/)

------
niamh
I like how this post is broken down into specific categories. The most
important tools are under "Analyzing and Improving". Obviously I use google
analytics but haven't used Visual Website Optimizer. Is it like Optimizely?

~~~
padan
Yes, it's very much like Optimizely. Here's a good (but old) comparison:
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-main-differences-
benefits-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-main-differences-benefits-of-
Visual-Website-Optimizer-vs-Optimizely)

~~~
mkuhn
When using the two tools I much preferred VWO editor that allowed to setup the
tests. Besides that I found the tools to be quite equal.

------
FireBeyond
Whilst technically true, “at the lowest level”, I find it hard not to take
with a pinch of salt any article that describes Heroku as a “free service”.

